

Traveling by zip line - astrec
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/traveling-by-zip-line.html

======
helveticaman
They sound like they're children grateful to their parents for letting them do
things like these. Sure, there are employees who can't do this stuff, but
neither of the two is an adult.

